# Rhapsody Développeur



## cupertino (12 Décembre 2003)

Je suis à la recherche de quelqu'un qui aurait Rhapsody version développeur distribué en 1998.

Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Décembre 2003)

Moi aussi, j'aimerais bien tester ce truc (ficelle, si tu nous entends, il me semble que tu l'as 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## ficelle (13 Décembre 2003)

non, je n'ai pas.
par contre, j'ai copland...
mais la, faut un dess d'informatique pour l'installation !


----------



## ficelle (13 Décembre 2003)

voir par là


----------



## Macthieu (14 Décembre 2003)

ca ne dis pas comment l'obtenir.


----------



## ficelle (14 Décembre 2003)

non, mais ça donne des pistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, je ne pense pas que ce soit une version libre


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2003)

Après 5 ans il doit y avoir prescription


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Après 5 ans il doit y avoir prescription



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 même l'utilisation de basic de kro$oft est encore soumis a licence


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allez mackie, un 'tit effort, on dira rien à Apple


----------



## mad'doc (14 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Allez mackie, un 'tit effort, on dira rien à Apple


Et puis c'est bientôt Noël...


----------



## PipoCanaja (26 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je vois que des gens s'interessent a Rhapsody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai les deux versions (x86 et PPC) que j'ai fait tourner sur un P133 un P200 pour x86 et sur un 8500 et un 7300 pour les versions PPC. Sur le 7300 il avait fallu un peu gruger parce que le bootloader refuse de s'activer sur cette machine. Il a fallu utiliser le tdb fourni avec la DR1 qui etait un peu plus laxiste pour faire booter Rhapsody sur mon Disque Externe SCSI et dont l'install avait été faite sur le 8500. Mais tout ca pour dire que meme sur le G4 c'etait passé.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (14 Août 2005)

Pour ceux à qui cherchent toujours, j'ai la version Intel + les disquettes.  

( Attention, j'ai pas dis que j'avais la licence !)


----------



## cupertino (19 Août 2005)

J'ai un serveur ftp où il y a les version Intel, x86, Powermac et Yellow box, il y a quelques Gigas, mais c'est seulement par MP, vous comprendrez qu'il n'y a pas une bande passante digne d'une grande entreprise ;-)


----------



## Yakamya (26 Avril 2006)

ça m'interresse tout ça...

Je vous ai contacté par MP


----------



## Yakamya (14 Mai 2006)

pas de reponses  Repondez moi s'il vous plais...

Up


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2006)

C'est quoi la question ?


----------



## Yakamya (15 Mai 2006)

En fait je recherche les versions Rhapsody et Copland de Mac OS ... et certain les ont.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2006)

Rhapsody, si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est une version 8 ou 9 de Mac OS, mais Copland n'a jamais été finalisé à ma connaissance, je crois qu'ils en sont restés aux versions alpha, non ?


----------



## Yakamya (15 Mai 2006)

oui c'est  une version ultra bugué copland... Mais serait il possible de la trouver ?
Parce que j'ai lu sur le forum le post de quelqu'un qui disait qu'il l'avait tester et qu'il fallais deux ordinateur pour la faire tourné... Il faut que je cherche....

Si quelq'un a ces Beta contactez moi ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2006)

A mon humble avis, vu la pratique générale d'Apple avec les beta (date "fraîcheur"), il y a belle lurette qu'elle ne tourne plus, même si quelqu'un l'a. En tous cas, moi, je ne connais personne dont ce soit le cas :mouais:


----------



## Yakamya (17 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> non, je n'ai pas.
> par contre, j'ai copland...
> mais la, faut un dess d'informatique pour l'installation !



Ficelle tu l'as vraiment ?
Si tu peut me le passer ce serai cool, ou quelques captures d'ecran...


----------



## cupertino (19 Novembre 2006)

Si ça intéresse du monde, j'ai remis tout ça sur un nouveau serveur, donc si vous êtes intéressé, un petit MP ;-)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2006)

Y-a une diff&#233;rence entre la version Intel et la version x86 ?

Pour Yaka : des photos, et plus si affinit&#233;s

http://www.guidebookgallery.org/screenshots/rhapsodydr2

http://webrhapso.free.fr/osx/x/dr2.shtml

http://www.stepwise.com/SpecialCoverage/WWDC98/DR2SneakPeek.html


----------



## Macthieu (10 Mars 2009)

J'ai rhapsody DR2 et j'aimerais bien l'installer sur mon imac g3 233. Sauf que l'installateur considère le imac comme étant incompatible. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Mars 2009)

Bhou.... j'ai tout perdu..... Quelqu'un peut encore mettre ça à un endroit accessible ? (Version Intel)


----------

